# Fibercon vs. Metamucil



## Guest (Dec 27, 2000)

My dr. told me to start taking fibercon. Does anyone else take this. Does it work for them, how does it compare to metamucil/citricil etc. ThanksDebbie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think fibercon is less likely to produce gas than metamucil. And I've been taking it the last couple of weeks (they took my wisdom teeth so most of the foods that keep my colon happy I can't have right now) and that seems to be true for me.The nice thing is that it is a pill and I generally don't like the orange flavor of the powders. So I'm not so good at taking them regularly. OTOH the metamucil wafers are pretty tasty.K.


----------



## jenjen (Nov 30, 2000)

i believe the particular type of fiber is different.i've used citrucel in the past, which tasted a lot better than metamucil - and was a more pleasant consistency.never tried fibercon.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I am IBS-d. I used FiberCon in the past (about two years ago). It works on both C & D. It did good for me--hmm, maybe I should try it again. I did feel bloated the first couple of days, but that subsided.


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

I have never used Citrucel or Fibercon, only Metamucil. I know that the Metamucil has really helped me before though. It is hard to swallow though, it makes me gag by the time I reach the end of the glass. I'm saying YUCK just thinking about it, LOL!! I've gotten used to it over the years though, started taking it when I was 10. I couldn't even swallow PILLS when I was 10, that's how bad my gag reflex was. So Metamucil was a constant battle between my Mom and me, she would stand over me to make sure I drank all of it. With me gagging all the way through it, LOL!! Kinda funny looking back, but not at all humorous then : ) I wondered if the fiber pills would work as well, or even the orange flavored powder?? I used the orange flavored for a while when I was younger, but someone told my Mom that you don't get as much fiber that way, that it's all sugar or something. So after finally finding a flavor I could actually tolerate, my Mom switched me back to the yucky stuff. I know she was only doing what's best, but MAN!! If they can put a man on the moon, why can't they make a Metamucil that TASTES good that is easier to drink?? UGH!! Would be anxious to know if the pills or the flavored powders have worked as well for you all...


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

I don't take Metamucil, but have learned totolerate pysillium, plain. Trouble is, I don't think it's working anymore (C-dominant).I take masses of it, everyday, but still C.I have been taking it 10 years. Perhaps I should try the Fibercon, too.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Not only did the doctor put me on FiberCon but for three months he wanted me to take six a day (two at each meal!)!!!! I thought he was a quack but he insisted it would work. He said our colons are a muscle and need to be exercised like other muscles.I tried it for a few days and was totally bloated and felt horrible, so stopped it all together. The next Gastro I saw suggested two tablets every morning and that seemed to be okay (If I take them at night, I don't sleep well, too much activity in my gut).


----------



## theresa (Dec 27, 2000)

I saw a nutritionist a few months ago, who told me that IBS sufferers should AVOID commercial brands of fiber supplements such as Metamucil and Fibercon. He suggested taking a fiber supplement that includes a combination of psyllium, pectin, cellulose, or similar combinations. He recommended Colon Care or Missing Link. I have been taking Missing Link, a natural fiber supplement made out of food, for 3 months. I gradually worked up to 4 tablespoons a day and see a huge difference in the bulk of my stool (since Lotronex was removed from the market). Perhaps something like this would help others as well.


----------



## laure1122 (Nov 30, 2000)

FiberCon works as well as Metamucil...but you don't have to mix a drink or eat a wafer. I take one each night before bed...that's all I need. Worked great with the Lotronex, but the FDA messed that all up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2000)

Thanks so much for all your replies. I am supposed to work myself up to 2 in the a.m. and 2 in the p.m. So far pretty good. I find that I can have a pretty normal bowel movement and then just a few hours later I am constipated. I have to go, and have to strain just to get out rabbit pellets. Anyone with this problem. I just bought the generic brand of fibercon, exact same ingredients but less then 1/2 price. I hope that is ok. any inputDebbie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I find the generic version (actually that is what I have too) are usually no different than the name brand variety.K.


----------

